# 'Most Wanted' Massachusetts Sex Offender Caught in Indiana



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by theindychannel.com*

A man who was one of Massachusetts' top 10 most wanted sex offenders was taken into custody in Kokomo Tuesday morning. 
Federal officials told the Kokomo Police Department that they wanted to apprehend McKinley Ray Quarles, 42, after they learned that he was working in Kokomo. 
Quarles was taken into custody at a car wash, where he worked just after 8 a.m., according to a release from Kokomo police. 
Quarles was being sought on two warrants -- failure to register as a sex offender and assault with a dangerous weapon.


----------

